

Show HN: Disaster preparedness kit - emeltzz
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tocguide/toc-go-bag

======
Paul_Dessert
That's a good idea! Good luck with it.

I have a kit that I made myself, the problem is keeping it current. Some of
the items have a shelf life of only a few years. Do you have any plans for
updating the kit after X years?

~~~
emeltzz
Thanks! Yeah, as it says in the kickstarter, we're going to send update emails
at the appropriate times, with links to directly order replacements from us or
other vendors.

~~~
Paul_Dessert
I guess I missed that part ;)

Good luck!

------
lovelyday
It is missing a flask to hold the emergency whisky.

